# Elective In Shaukat Khanum?



## essjee (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi all.
I am currently a 4th year medical student in the UK, and was interested in carrying out my elective in Shaukat Khanum hospital. I have tried to search for reviews of people's experiences, but have not had much luck. 
I would greatly appreciate any stories from those that have carried out an elective there, as well as those who have experiences within the hospital. My Urdu is decent (I like to think so!!), but I have rarely had to use technical terms in the medical setting, so that should be interesting! 
I was also wondering if people had information with regards to pros and cons of an elective at shaukat khanum. I have checked their website, and the elective programmes offered seem to be very competitive and gruelling, but also seem to be very well structured. 
Is this the case, or is it different in reality?
All information is greatly appreciated.
Regards.


----------



## essjee (Sep 1, 2015)

I have continued my searching and managed to find a grand total of 3 elective reviews of the hospital.
Overall they are very positive, but quite brief, with the most recent review being from 10 years ago.
I would be incredibly grateful if anyone could provide me some recent feedback.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Shaukat Khanam is pretty well known for it's following strict guidelines and policies. They never operate on the 'sifarish' concept at any level. So, whatever they have written on their website is, in all probability, being followed strictly.

This is all I can help you with as I don't know the exact electives situation, sorry. 
Hope you find the info you are looking for.


----------

